# I need some help with new SMS-1



## bevofrancis (May 15, 2009)

I got an SMS-1 yesterday. I got everything setup, and dialed in pretty flat, only 2 or 3 db form 15hz-80 hz. The problem is that it sounds really bad with music. I used it while have dynamic eq turned on with audyseyy, and then 
i went back and tries it with my AVR in manual and ran audyseyy again. Still the music was very lacking. Movies sounded pretty good, but it seemed like everything sounded better while just using audyseyy multi eq. 

Are there any tricks or tips anyone can give me. It seems to me that my sub sounds good flat with movies, but I'm having trouble with music. I have polk RTi A5's for my mains, so my sub really needs to help a bunch with the bass. 

Should I even be using audysseyy, while I'm using the SMS-1? Or should I only use one or the other? 

I used the outlaw audio manual for my setup, and it really didn't mention to much about how to use it with your AVR. I think I figured out the controls and everything pretty well, it was actually pretty straight forward and simple. I'm just having the most trouble getting it to blend well with my mains for music.

Also, whats all this about a house curve and how large of a curve does most people use for music and HT.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is lacking? How did it sound better before?


----------



## bevofrancis (May 15, 2009)

It's just way to tame now, and when I turn the volume up on the SMS it just doesn't sound like I expected. Maybe I've just never heard a flat sub before, but it just doesn't sound like the music is as dynamic. Its very shallow sounding, and narrow. It kind of sounds like my sub is inside a big box or something. I really don't know how to descibe, but that's the best I can do. I forgot to mention what sub it is. It's a SVS pb13 ultra.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Part of the problem could be that if you had a large peak at say 40-50 Hz before calibration, you will sense less bass until your ear gets used to a more balanced sound. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## bevofrancis (May 15, 2009)

Here are a few pics. One is of the sms-1 getting as flat as a response as I can.
The other is after audyseyy invoked the curve, and the other one is after audyseyy, and after a little more tweaking after audyseyy was done, to try and bring up 70 hz a little. 

If you notice I boosted above 80 hz to get rid of a dip at 70 on the last pic. I did the boosting at 3 places kind of close together. I know your not suppose to do this, but I figured since it was at the beginning of the crossover point, that it probably wouldn't stress the sub. Am I right in assuming this or not?

The pictures didn't work. I'll try more later. 

It's giving me about a 15db curve down to 80hz. And I had to boost after audyseyy by about 3 db at 65-3 db at 80, and 10 db at 107. I don't know if those boosts could hurt the sub.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

IMO - the SMS-1 has had it's day and Audyssey offers better results than using the Velodyne, in the end I used mine just to see the results of what Audyssey had done rather than using any of it's filters, even the Antimode 8033 outperforms the SMS-1 with very little effort indeed.

I ended up selling mine and just used the Audyssey Multi EQ XT in my Onkyo amp as it gave me more pleasing results sound wise and lets be honest your ears are the best measuring tool !


----------



## bevofrancis (May 15, 2009)

recruit said:


> IMO - the SMS-1 has had it's day and Audyssey offers better results than using the Velodyne, in the end I used mine just to see the results of what Audyssey had done rather than using any of it's filters, even the Antimode 8033 outperforms the SMS-1 with very little effort indeed.
> 
> I ended up selling mine and just used the Audyssey Multi EQ XT in my Onkyo amp as it gave me more pleasing results sound wise and lets be honest your ears are the best measuring tool !


After palying with the SMS-1, I think I might sell mine also. I don't have audyssey XT, mines just EQ. After moving my sub though it does just as good as the SMS-1 can. If you had major room problems the SMS-1 could probably help alot, but for me, I seem to have gotten lucky and just need audyssey. 

I guess I just threw away some money buying the SMS-1, I guess that's a small price to pay though in this hobby.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bevofrancis said:


> After palying with the SMS-1, I think I might sell mine also. I don't have audyssey XT, mines just EQ. After moving my sub though it does just as good as the SMS-1 can. If you had major room problems the SMS-1 could probably help alot, but for me, I seem to have gotten lucky and just need audyssey.
> 
> I guess I just threw away some money buying the SMS-1, I guess that's a small price to pay though in this hobby.


If your room does not need too much EQ and especially on the sub then I would spend the money elsewhere as Audyssey really does work wonders.


----------

